# VW/Audi Automatic Transmission Fluid G052162A2 Verified Equivalent



## Obysk (Aug 26, 2015)

I have been collecting all of the various parts to perform a transmission fluid service on my 2005 VW Passat Wagon 2.0L TDI (B5.5). In the process of sourcing transmission fluid I found that the dealer wanted $30.52CAD per liter of G052162A2 fluid (I'm a mechanic and this is jobber pricing, retail pricing will be even higher).

While searching the internet for a more economical equivalent that actually meets VW spec, I was surprised to find that most major brands (Mobil, Pennzoil, Quaker) do not actually manufacture fully compatible fluid for this application. It wasn't until I found Pentosin ATF1 that a compatible fluid was found. To the best of my knowledge, Pentozin is the OE supplier for VW transmission fluid, at least in this application, and possibly more. The VW fluid G052162A2 is simply re-branded Pentozin ATF1.

My local supplier can sell me Pentosin ATF1 for $20.59CAD per liter (jobber price, retail will be higher).

Check these links for more detailed information on Pentosin ATF1, it actually has many compatible applications.

http://www.pentosin.net/specsheets/Pentosin_ATF1.pdf
http://www.pentosin.net/pressreleases/Pentosin_Fluids_2014.pdf


----------

